# Full-size 'wobbler' steamboat



## shred (Oct 5, 2010)

Found this whilst running around the net.

http://files.asme.org/asmeorg/Communities/History/Landmarks/21635.pdf

A little writeup on a full-size paddle steamer with a 2-cylinder oscillating engine. Still running after 165 years.

Some other cool stuff in those ASME Landmarks too.. Pelton turbines, Lombard log haulers, ...


----------



## Metal Butcher (Oct 5, 2010)

shred, thanks for posting this historical boat!

Engine technical data;
110 HP @ 38 RPM using 36 psi steam.

Being a big fan of wobbler type engines I find this very impressive!

I Need to build more of Elmer's Wobbler's! 

-MB


----------



## Deanofid (Oct 6, 2010)

That's one big wobbler. I was impressed with the specs, too. Thanks for the link, Shred.

Dean


----------



## Blogwitch (Oct 6, 2010)

Not too big Dean.

Some of the early design steamships in the UK had oscillators with something like 12ft bore by 7 ft stroke (or it might have been the other way around, but I think I am right). Such a large bore was required because they couldn't raise large pressures in their boilers and so required large surface areas to get the power.

I'm just wondering how big the displacement lubricators were.

John


----------



## Deanofid (Oct 7, 2010)

John, I remember seeing some like you describe in books. The illustrations were engravings, so I kind
of thought the artist was exaggerating just a bit. Guess not.

Dean


----------

